# 10 gal low tech planted shrimp tank pics posted !!!!



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

so debating on a shrimp tank for a while so here we go 
its a 10 gal rim less with a light in the hood hob filter and a small heater

i have sand drift wood and slate int he tank now as well as a few mcx palnts java fern and moss
added 3 rummy nose tetra and 3 silver tip 4 days ago 
i used old media and water so its cycled

i ended up geting 3 crs and 3 blue berry shrimp babies today ,pictures


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

looks great! Im going to be keeping an eye on this one because I am doing a 10gal in my classroom


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just want to give you a heads up I had 4 Rummynoses in my 10gal shrimp tank a few months ago. When they got a bit bigger I started to notice my shrimp were disappearing. I eventually managed to find an occasion when I watched them hunt down a cherry shrimp and tear it to pieces.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

the plan today is to move all the tetras into my big tank


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I would cover the intake so no shrimp would get sucked in


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

if you look at the photo link i did that last night sacrificed a net to lol

cherry shrimp 
blue berry


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

2 more crs 3 more cherrys from ipu (babys )


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

mom got 3 f guppies and 2 small m 

not sure how i feel on gupies in my tank !!!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I would watch closely guppies.. it can be hit and miss but they can eat shrimps and shrimplets unless it's endler.. Also, minimum ratio of M:F is 1:2.. Male can harrass female until they die..


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

yea i know 3f-2m seems to work i can see on baby in there already 

my shrimps seem to be doing fine growig well all accounted for


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome! my guppies got ghost shrimps before ( they can't now as the remaining ghost shrimps are big) in my 90G tank.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

LOL 


got 10 cherry shrimps from mr bob there doin great !


----------

